# Fun facts about Animal Crossing New Leaf.



## Kildor (Mar 21, 2014)

I would like everybody to post some facts about ACNL(I love facts)
My Fact: Did you know? According to the ACNL Prima guide,Marshal's skill is Mental Math,and he dreams to be a fashion designer one day (fabulous) source: Animal Crossing Wiki (Marshal Page)


----------



## Kit (Mar 21, 2014)

Did you know that Sally is so underrated that the ACNL wiki didnt even make a new leaf page for her? They still have her origonal AC one though, but some wikis don't even have that -.-
Sally


----------



## Kildor (Mar 21, 2014)

Kit said:


> Did you know that Sally is so underrated that the ACNL wiki didnt even make a new leaf page for her? They still have her origonal AC one though, but some wikis don't even have that -.-
> Sally



That isn't a FUN fact. Actually quite a sad one :c. Quite funny since there is a complete wiki of team fortress two hats/weapons. Not a single one did not have a page.


----------



## Kit (Mar 21, 2014)

See for yourself
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sally
No new leaf Sally
The wild world post did mention her breifly, but more popular who have been in past games like Rosie for example, get a lot more love from the Wiki. Not fair


----------



## Bearica (Mar 21, 2014)

Kit said:


> Did you know that Sally is so underrated that the ACNL wiki didnt even make a new leaf page for her? They still have her origonal AC one though, but some wikis don't even have that -.-
> Sally



I had to look at the wiki for her because I forgot who she was... and I had her in my town for a couple of months. I feel like I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 21, 2014)

Kit said:


> See for yourself
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sally
> No new leaf Sally


Aww, she was one of my originals xD


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 21, 2014)

Frogs dont use umbrellas in the rain. Ducks might not either, cant confirm that. Frogs def dont.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 21, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Frogs dont use umbrellas in the rain. Ducks might not either, cant confirm that. Frogs def dont.


'Ducks' ? Only Frogs don't use umbrellas as far as I'm aware


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 21, 2014)

fun fact: there were originally planned to be bonfires at the beaches in your town


----------



## Kit (Mar 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> fun fact: there were originally planned to be bonfires at the beaches in your town



AWWW I wanted this


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 21, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> 'Ducks' ? Only Frogs don't use umbrellas as far as I'm aware



It would make sense for a duck not to use an umbrella, but ive never had a duck before. Ive had henry and he never used an umbrella.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> fun fact: there were originally planned to be bonfires at the beaches in your town



Woah. That would have been cool. Did you know? Pendleton Ward (creator of the show "Adventure Time") plays ACNL.? I can confirm this. I went to his dream town. He has Merengue,Muffy,Cookie(which he hates) and a few others.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 21, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Woah. That would have been cool. Did you know? Pendleton Ward (creator of the show "Adventure Time") plays ACNL.? I can confirm this. I went to his dream town. He has Merengue,Muffy,Cookie(which he hates) and a few others.


I heard about this. Do you know his dream address?

The background artist for Steven Universe, Steven Sugar (of whom the show was based off of) plays AC:NL and has pics of his town on Twitter.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 21, 2014)

Reizo said:


> I heard about this. Do you know his dream address?
> 
> The background artist for Steven Universe, Steven Sugar (of whom the show was based off of) plays AC:NL and has pics of his town on Twitter.



I don't know the adress,but what I do is search up his town name (Smelly) and his name is (Pen). I have been there a couple of times


----------



## Pokemonprime (Mar 21, 2014)

Fun Fact: Rolf Has a niece. Source:When he pinged me he said he needed a pea**** butterfly for his niece.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 21, 2014)

Pokemonprime said:


> Fun Fact: Rolf Has a niece. Source:When he pinged me he said he needed a pea**** butterfly for his niece.



Fang has one too. All crankies do. :3


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 21, 2014)

If you pull clovers while there is a rainbow, you get a four-leaf clover. Only once that day, though


----------



## Darumy (Mar 22, 2014)

Since I just took in Benjamin 8'D <3


Benjamin's jp name is Hachi, which may be a reference to Hachikō, the famous dog who would waited for a professor at a train station years after he died. Maybe haha; /quietly plot resets Benjamin to be near the train station


----------



## Campy (Mar 22, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> It would make sense for a duck not to use an umbrella, but ive never had a duck before. Ive had henry and he never used an umbrella.


Just checked with Molly; she does use an umbrella. I agree it would have made sense, though.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

Darumy said:


> Since I just took in Benjamin 8'D <3
> 
> 
> Benjamin's jp name is Hachi, which may be a reference to Hachikō, the famous dog who would waited for a professor at a train station years after he died. Maybe haha; /quietly plot resets Benjamin to be near the train station



8'D Benjamin was my first lazy . I checked the wiki on him when I first started so I already knew this. Sad movie though ;-;


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 22, 2014)

When city folk was in development, the devs considered linking the game to the weather channel so the games weather matched real world weather.
But the feature was never implemented, due to different parts of the world having different climates. (I'd have a LOT of coelacanths if this feature was in the game lol)

Edit: oops, this isn't about New Leaf, may bad, wasn't paying attention


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

Wait there are frogs


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

LostNoob said:


> When city folk was in development, the devs considered linking the game to the weather channel so the games weather matched real world weather.
> But the feature was never implemented, due to different parts of the world having different climates. (I'd have a LOT of coelacanths if this feature was in the game lol)
> 
> (oops, this isn't about New Leaf, may bad)



You don't even know. I live in the Philippines and it floods here all the time.Well if it was implemented in City Folk,it should be implemented in New Leaf. Nice fact 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> Wait there are frogs



You didn't know? CamoFROG? O-o


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:
			
		

> You didn't know? CamoFROG? O-o


I'm an idiot.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I'm an idiot.



Don't say that D: I did not even know there were goats until I saw Pashmina and Chevre.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 22, 2014)

fun fact

49% of marshals are crack addicts
And 103% of julians are weed addicts
453% of bobs are actually female


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> fun fact
> 
> 49% of marshals are crack addicts
> And 103% of julians are weed addicts
> 453% of bobs are actually female



This isn't funny. And I consider drugs as serious. Also, please post a fun fact. I don't really like that joke. If it is not,then it is just plain wrong.


----------



## Cariad (Mar 22, 2014)

The lovely phone can be used as a fortune teller, and says the same fortune as katrina


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> The lovely phone can be used as a fortune teller, and says the same fortune as katrina



Flora has one in her home that I use sometimes


----------



## cIementine (Mar 22, 2014)

*Fun Fact: The team that developed new leaf were split equally by gender. *


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> This isn't funny. And I consider drugs as serious. Also, please post a fun fact. I don't really like that joke. If it is not,then it is just plain wrong.



Take anythingmi say seriously and your gonna have a bad time. Drugs are serious, Its just relating to a friend of mine who has marshal and julian, his marshals house is a crack brewery and his julian is a weed farm. His bob wears a tshirt that says im female


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Take anythingmi say seriously and your gonna have a bad time. Drugs are serious, Its just relating to a friend of mine who has marshal and julian, his marshals house is a crack brewery and his julian is a weed farm. His bob wears a tshirt that says im female



Well if you actually just told more a little bit about your post it could have been funny.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 22, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Well if you actually just told more a little bit about your post it could have been funny.


 
My fault for not explaining the joke


----------



## Sidewalk (Mar 22, 2014)

there's 2 speed of running for villagers, much the same as our toon.

1) Running posture yet the speed of fast walking

2) really fast running, of course cant compare to our toon speed when we press B


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 22, 2014)

Kit said:


> See for yourself
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sally
> No new leaf Sally
> The wild world post did mention her breifly, but more popular who have been in past games like Rosie for example, get a lot more love from the Wiki. Not fair



Will this make you feel better? 
http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Sally


----------



## Kildor (Mar 22, 2014)

mayormako said:


> Will this make you feel better?
> http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Sally



Yes. Just yes.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Actually, the Sally you're talking about DOES have a page.

Here's my fun fact:

Sally (Cally), "Sally", and Hazel could be considered a misnamed trio, as both Sally's appeared in the first games, however one was named Hazel and the one you like was named Sally. Then after that, Hazel was renamed to Sally, Sally was renamed to Cally, and then Hazel's name went to the new squirrel introduced recently in New Leaf, who's name is Hazel.


----------



## pika62221 (Aug 17, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> The lovely phone can be used as a fortune teller, and says the same fortune as katrina


It's true the phone gives you the same answer as Katrina for the lucky item of the day, but it's not exactly word-for-word, and Katrina has a pretty cool visual sequence in 3D, which is the bells-and-whistles you're paying for with Katrina (pun intended with bells).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Waluigi said:


> It would make sense for a duck not to use an umbrella, but ive never had a duck before. Ive had henry and he never used an umbrella.


Oh, lord, if I ever have another duck move into my town, I'm doing some duck hunting by taking my game out back, and shooting it! Okay, maybe not, but I have SIX ducks in my town!! SIX DUCKS!!! Pate, Maelle, Quillson, Pompom, Joey, and Derwin! All use umbrellas, but it's not the part I find ironic. I also have Marina an octopus, a water-based animal, using an umbrella when it rains! It's like frogs don't, and they live primarily on land, but octopi live in water, so why does an octopus villager use one?????


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Fun fact: Francine is stated to be the eldest of 2, and Chrissy is stated to be the youngest of 2. 
Cool right?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 17, 2014)

pika62221 said:


> I also have Marina an octopus, a water-based animal, using an umbrella when it rains! It's like frogs don't, and they live primarily on land, but octopi live in water, so why does an octopus villager use one?????



I still forever stand by that the octopus villagers are really extraterrestrials, and that's the reason why they live on land and use umbrellas and such.


Related, I find the fact that Ribbot doesn't use an umbrella humorous. Since... You know, robot and all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crazy-Gamer said:


> Fun fact: Francine is stated to be the eldest of 2, and Chrissy is stated to be the youngest of 2.
> Cool right?



siblings confirmed


----------



## LovelyIdiot (Aug 17, 2014)

Apparently if you use a megaphone a Gulliver he'll wake up immediately. 

If you cut down a tree with a villager hiding behind it, they'll start panicking. 

Mira's design is based on Sailor Venus.

Beau's special talent is staying awake, which I find hilarious cos he looks so sleepy all the time xD

And that's all I can remember right now.


----------



## Marisska (Aug 17, 2014)

I find really funny that some villagers (in this case Alfonso the super lazy alligator) ask to lead them to their houses, when they're just a few steps from them.


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Aug 17, 2014)

There is a villager named Violet, yet you can't use the name yourself (it blocks it).


----------

